# New to Search and rescue training.



## ian deaville (Aug 24, 2011)

Morning folks. Just begun the process of training my dog for Search and rescue with one of the UK Lowland rescue groups. Ive done passive scent detection work before but an active response and the return to handler response is all new to me.
Any first advice for a new handler. Any training pitfalls I need to lookout for.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Most of the UK groups I am familiar with are good folks and so you should be in good hands. My recommendation is to build a good foundation. People do this work because we enjoy it. Keep it fun for the dog and yourself. 

If by active alert, you mean a jump-up or body slam back on the handler then be prepared to get dirty. When the dog comes back to jump on you try to avoid shying or turning away from the dog. And expect to kiss the ground a bit when they knock you off-balance.

The other thing is to learn to TRUST YOUR DOG. Most of us, in the beginning, tend to doubt the dog. Or second guess the dog. When your dog has proven itself in training then give your dog respect in the field.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My biggest advice , before you start doing bigger areas and challenging scenarios, is to build the alert sequence first (and there are many ways to skin a cat on that one).work with the team....and don't rush area problems until the foundation is solid. Also a lot of folks go to a seminar, see sequence they like and change up things on the dog. Figure out what is going to work FIRST then dont confuse you dog by changing it around unless there is a real problem.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

All teams are different, some are exceedingly helpful to newbies and support them well. Others only see one way things should be done and it is a battle to achieve anything different.. Knowing yourself and your dog, being open to others experience and knowledge and learning from it, but having the wisdom to dismiss what doesn't work for you (or your dog) and pursue what you know is working.. Most of the time that should reflect in your improvement and training rather quickly (and hopefully with your teams concepts, but not always (unfortunately)).. 

Nancy brought up good points, especially the foundation laying and not changing up methods everytime you see something new.. Read, practice, train, go to seminars, clinics, conferences and solidify the human elements (navigation, first aid, cpr, etc).. And have fun!!!


----------

